# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cosmarium.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo un alga verde de la familia de la Desmidiaceae.
Las Desmidiáceas presentan una gran riqueza de formas todas ellas bastante bonitas.

Cosmarium.

Subo una primera foto en campo claro y la segunda en campo oscuro. 






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (16-sep-2017),F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (16-sep-2017),Jonasino (16-sep-2017),Los terrines (16-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a ustedes.
Un abrazo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (17-sep-2017),F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (18-sep-2017),Jonasino (18-sep-2017)

----------

